
The retaliation begins: Google profiles get Schmidt-faced - fraqed
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57607238-71/the-retaliation-begins-google-profiles-get-schmidt-faced/?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=TechnicallyIncorrect
======
RexRollman
This is funny but I expect will ultimately prove fruitless. Advertising
companies like Facebook and Google are not going to back away from monetizing
the information they have been collecting from their willing users. In the
end, you have the option not to use their services if you don't care for the
terms.

~~~
x0x0
yup, newsflash to all the idiots in the world: google and facebook aren't
doing anything for free. blue_beetle is still right:

    
    
       “If you are not paying for it, you’re not the customer; you’re the product 
       being sold.”

